# Im IE das Bild rechts oben ändern



## ReemE (29. Januar 2003)

Hi !!

ICh hab ne Frage:

Wie kann ich das Bild rechts oben im Internet Explorer ändern ??
was brauche ich dazu, und was für ein Bild ist das ?`?



MFG

ReemE


----------



## Dario Linsky (29. Januar 2003)

Soweit ich weiss, geht das mit einem zusätzlichen Programm namens "Internet Explorer Administration Kit" (IEAK). Das gibt es glaub ich auch offiziell bei Microsoft zum Download, aber um es zu benutzen, muss man sich registrieren und zahlen.
Eine andere Möglichkeit kenn ich nicht.


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (29. Januar 2003)

Das ist einfach ein Gif im Windows Verzeichnis...


----------



## wackelpudding (29. Januar 2003)

[fast ] o-ton JDTricks-Hilfe:

_Animiertes Logo für den Internet Explorer festlegen_

Wenn Sie im Internet surfen oder in Outlook Express eMail holen, dreht sich oben rechts das MS Logo, dieses Logo können Sie durch Ihr eigenes Logo ersetzen. Genauso können Sie auch das Logo festlegen, welches angezeigt wird, wenn nichts gemacht wird.

Erstellen Sie dafür zwei Bilder in den folgenden Größen (z.B. mit MS-Paint, ändern Sie hier unter "Bild" -> "Attribute"):
1 Bild mit 38 Pixel Breite (für _BrandBitmap_)
1 Bild mit 22 Pixel Breite (für _SmBrandBitmap_)

Die Höhe für das Bild berechnen Sie folgendermaßen, Wenn Sie z.B. ein animiertes Logo mit 10 Bildern machen wollen, dann ist die Höhe für das erste Bild 38*10 = 380 für das zweite wäre es dann 22*10 = 220.
Sie müßten dann also jeweils ein Bild mit der größe 38*380 Pixel und 22*220 Pixel erstellen.
In diesen Streifen müssen Sie nun die einzelnen Aninmationsbilder ablegen, die dann automatisch abgespielt werden.

Tragen Sie diese Bilder nun in der Registry unter *HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar* ein. Registry-Werte siehe unten.

Feste Logos:

Erstellen Sie dafür zwei Bilder  in den folgenden Größen (z.B. mit MS-Paint, ändern Sie hier unter "Bild" -> "Attribute"):
1 Bild mit 22*22 Pixel Breite*Höhe (für _SmallBitmap_)
1 Bild mit 38*38 Pixel Breite*Höhe (für _BigBitmap_)

Tragen Sie diese Bilder nun in der Registry unter *HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main* ein.

Registry-Werte für beide Logo-Varianten:

_Wertname&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Datentyp&nbsp;&nbsp; Inhalt&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Beschreibung_
SmBrandBitmap _[/Toolbar]_
SmallBitmap _[/Main]_&nbsp; [REG_SZ]&nbsp;&nbsp; C:\Bildname1.BMP&nbsp; Das kleine Bild
BrandBitmap _[/Toolbar]_
BigBitmap _[/Main]_&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; [REG_SZ]&nbsp;&nbsp; C:\Bildname2.BMP&nbsp; Das große Bild

Wenn Sie wieder das Originallogo haben wollen, müssen Sie diese Einträge wieder aus der Registry löschen.

Weitere Informationen dazu finden Sie in der MS Knowledge Base

---

ausführlich genug?!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (29. Januar 2003)

Hi!

Geht unter Windows 2000 noch einfacher...

(1)Start-> Ausführen: mmc 
(2)Konsole -> Snap-In hinzufügen -> hinzufügen -> Gruppenrichtlinien
(3)wieder zurück ins Hauptmenü
(4)Richtlinien für Lokaler Computer -> Benutzerkonfiguration -> Windows-Einstellungen-> Internetexplorer Wartung -> Benutzeroberfläche-> Benutzerdefiniertes Logo...


----------



## ReemE (30. Januar 2003)

hey jo danke für die schnellen zahlreichen antworten 

Hat sich mal wieder bewiesen, dass das das beste deutsche TUT + Hilfe Board is  



greez

ReemE


----------



## wackelpudding (30. Januar 2003)

ich hab’ grad’ gemerkt, dass ich wieder mal zu viel gekürzt hab 



> _Original geschrieben von Malte1019 _
> _Wertname&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Datentyp&nbsp;&nbsp; Inhalt&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; Beschreibung_
> SmBrandBitmap _[/Toolbar]_
> SmallBitmap _[/Main]_&nbsp; [REG_SZ]&nbsp;&nbsp; C:\Bildname1.BMP&nbsp; Das kleine Bild
> ...


siehe zitat für die änderungen; _[/Schlüssel]_ hinter den wertenamen ist der schlüssel, in welchem der wert so heißen muss.

tut mir leid für meine unzulänglichkeit


----------



## ReemE (30. Januar 2003)

also das check ich jetzt nich 

sorry ...

Kannst du das nochmal mit dem Schlüssel erklären ??


----------



## wackelpudding (30. Januar 2003)

naja, die schlüssel sind doch
*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main* und
*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar*
und da sich da der anfang gleicht, hab’ ich hinter jeden wert nur noch die kurzform geschrieben =)
[naja, mit falschem slash wie mir grad’ wieder auffällt... ich brauch’ ferien ]


----------



## Ðrako (2. Februar 2003)

@tdar2   KLASSE! 
wusst garnich das das so einfach geht 

bist zu zuufällig MCSE? *g*

aber hätt dazu noch ne frage, wenn du das sogar weisst, weisst du dann vielleicht auch wie man das Bild beim Anmelden auswechseln kann (also wo dann immer steht "bitte strg+alt+entf zum anmelden drücken...). Ich weiss das man es einfach austauschen kann indem man sich zb den Novell Client installiert, nur wenn ich den Client wieder deinstalliere ist das Bild ebenfalls weg :-\

hast du ne idee? oder jemand anders?





Drako


----------



## Ðrako (3. Februar 2003)

..also ich weiss mann auch nich, ich kann da machen wasi ch will, aber ich krieg das ding einfach nicht Animiert.

Wie soll denn sowas aussehen?
Wenn ich richtig verstanden hab ein Image das in etwa so aussieht (in 4 teile geteilt)


 _______
|   |   |
|___|___|
|   |   |
|___|___|



oder wie ?!?! 






ps.: jap ich hab das oben gelesen, aber sobald ich da n image grösser als vorgeschrieben angebe krieg ich ne fehlermeldung das ich das Bild doch bitteschön auf 22x22px anpassen soll! :-\


----------

